# bone density....? appropriate dx code



## Kimberley (Jan 21, 2010)

BONE MINERAL DENSITOMETRY 11/23/09

HISTORY:  62 year old for bone density evaluation.  History of osteoporosis with the patient on fosamax.

FINDINGS:  Bone mineral density of the lumbar spine from L1 to L4 is 0.959 gm/cm2.  This represents 110% of the age and sex matched controls and 92% of the young adult normals.  T value is 6.6% improved as compared to prior study dated 11/16/2007.  Bone density of the total left hip is 0.834 gm/cm2.  This represents T value -0.88 standard deviations belo the young adult mean. There is5% reduction in bone density since prior study dated 11/16/2007.

IMPRESSION: 
1.  Normal bone density of the lumbar spine with improvement in bone density since prior study.
2.  Normal bone density of the left hip with reduction in bone density since prior study.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jan 21, 2010)

V82.81 when no known dx of osteoporosis exists
733.90 when dx is osteopenic or osteopenia
hope this helps



Kimberley said:


> BONE MINERAL DENSITOMETRY 11/23/09
> 
> HISTORY:  62 year old for bone density evaluation.  History of osteoporosis with the patient on fosamax.
> 
> ...


----------

